# Old state park



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

Heard a rumor the ice was good there, thinking about heading there in the AM to check it out. Anyone been there today or yesterday?
I went there before the Super Bowl and had a little scare with crackling ice, it was only about 2-3 cloudy with slush then, hoping its descent now.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

I've heard the same thing. I'm thinking about heading out there around 08:30 to scope it out. Heard they were catching some nice bass, gills and crappies. I heard there were a few out this past Monday. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah that's how it usually is there. I slammed crappie the last good ice we had a few weeks back. Ill send you a pm.


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

met up with mobil4 this morning, bite was slow, finicky fish, only gills. Seemed to be the same problem with everyone else out. Ice was a good 3-4" in water 10' or less. Couldn't get to where I wanted to fish, heard it was 2" in that area. All in all the ice was alright, just not good enough to be walking around trying to find the fish. 

Going to head out in the morning, would like to go somewhere else if there is good ice, other wise i'll be dock fishing or back at OSP.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Gonna try to get on Nimisila late Monday morning or early afternoon 2/18.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Nimisila C-5 was empty yesterday afternoon. Shoreline ice looked wet and muddy. I wasn't going out on the ice to check it out. Good luck.


----------



## avidhunter11 (Feb 12, 2013)

Just went out to old state park at lunch there must be 10/15 guys out on the lake. Talked to a gentleman that was coming off the lake said the bite was slow but the ice was 4 1/2 to 5.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Where is old state park at


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## avidhunter11 (Feb 12, 2013)

Over by the upper deck in the portage lakes area. Head down rt619 you will see signs for it.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Is it safe and worth goinf


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

probably safe, i was just at ledge and it was 4-6" 2-3 clear the rest cloudy.


----------

